# MIP on one of the trust network IP device for DMZ access



## jamcompute (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello,

It a SG140 FW Juniper. I have a device in trust network which I want it to be seen by DMZ device by using MIP 1 to 1. I don't want to use any routing between DMZ and trust network. Anyway to do it?Example of IP below.

0/0 Trust Network = 192.168.1.254 

0/1 DMZ network = 10.1.1.254

Actual trust network IP device=192.168.1.10. I want to map this IP to 10.1.1.250. So my device in DMZ can ping 10.1.1.250 which are refering to 192.168.1.10 host.

Appreciate any advise.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Here you go mate:

https://kb.juniper.net/InfoCenter/index?page=content&id=KB4739&actp=search


----------



## jamcompute (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the Juniper link. 
Looks very good to me!


----------

